# +p ammo what is it???



## czerbe (Dec 24, 2008)

I carry a XD9sc and I have been reading about this +P ammo what is it and can I use it in my gun.


----------



## perchjerk (Feb 5, 2009)

+p ammo is just ammo that is alittle "hotter" than the average round! its loaded at a higher pressure, hence the "+P". and to answer your question, yes! your XD can handle +p rds just as good as any other pistol! i also carry a xd9sc and carry it locked and loaded with speer gold dot 124 gr. +p rounds!


----------



## literaltrance (Dec 24, 2008)

What perchjerk said. By definition, +p ammo means the pressures of the round exceed the recommended SAAMI ratings. The idea behind +p ammo is generally the desire to get a harder-hitting bullet than what can be found in conventional target or match loads. This of course results in a faster bullet at the cost of higher recoil and more wear and tear on the weapon. Typically +p ammo is used for personal defense, as these are not going to be used in a weapon regularly thus limiting the weapon's exposure to harsher abuse. More information can be found here:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Overpressure_ammunition
http://www.leverguns.com/articles/saami_pressures.htm

Check with your manufacturer's literature regarding your firearm and whether or not it has been engineered to handle +p ammo.


----------



## BT2Flip (Jan 1, 2009)

XDs LOVE +P ammo...fear not my brother...

HOWEVER NOT ALL HANDGUNS can handle it so check your specs :smt1099







:smt1099


----------



## perchjerk (Feb 5, 2009)

if you havent already, you sould check out http://xdtalk.com/xdtalk. great forum, lots of good people, and LOTS of info about XDs and firearms in general! u wont be disappointed!


----------

